# Looking for native English Teacher in Valdepenas - cuidad real



## garthie1975 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

I'm an English teacher working on a summer camp at the moment and i have a student from Valdepenas near Cuidad Real. Does anyone know of a Native English teacher in this town or of an academy in this town - not in Cuidad Real. Please get back to be with details if you can help.
Thanks
Gareth


----------

